# Best/easiest/quickest way to cool an unfinished garage?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Unless your willing to commit and do the whole thing right there's not going to be much you can do to keep it cooler.
A ridge vent will work far better then any other type vent. It vents the whole roof not just a circle.
It would be best to figure out a way to add soffit vents. Post a picture and we may be able to come up with something.
The sheetrock on the walls needs to come off, at least R-13 added in the walls. R-50 in the ceiling joist, And sheetrock reinstalled.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

1. Where are you located?

2. What is the intended use for the space?

Gary


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

Ventilation fan with thermostat controller. Can be had for $100+/- from a box store. If you get the mushroom roof type, you'll only have to install it. If you get a wall type then you'll need to put in a louver as well. Garage doors are usually leaky enough that you won't need an intake louver right off the bat, though installing an intake louver down along the floor somewhere would certainly increase the ventilating flow.


----------

